

Are you an idiot? - angadsg
http://code.angad.sg/f/test.html

======
jlind
Aww, I was hoping there would be some sort of prize for actually clicking the
'no' button...

------
angadsg
I actually want to use it to ask out a girl. Any suggestions?

